# Gravity pull and MJ



## Richy-B (Jun 24, 2007)

:holysheep: Has anybody heard of the moon's gravitational pull having affect on Indoor MJ plants?  Or even outdoor MJ plants? Maybe called a harvest moon?:holysheep:  Pleas help me out I'm dying to know. :holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow I have no idea, but I look forward to the cool responses you'll get.    Surely someone here knows.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 24, 2007)

Well...i was reading a guide sometime back and i read about the moons graviational pull have affect on everything. It didn't get into details though. I did read however on that guide that plant on new moons and transplant from a quarter moon on up. but like i said no details the writer just said to trust him/her. I'd like to know more myself.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jun 24, 2007)

i am curious on that as well. I do know the farmer's almanac follows the lunar cycle very closely, but that mainly deals with outdoors. I am not sure on gravity affect though...gave me something to google about. thanks


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, Farmers almanac is based of sun and moon activity. It tells you dates that you should plant things according to the date and moon activity, It's a really good thing to follow too, i use it for the garden i grow veggies in =) (planting is awesome haha) It'll  also say like the day and have 1 fish, 2 fish, or 3 fish and the moon with a shade of what stage it is and if it has 2 fish it means medium fishing etc. 

~Dewayne


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah ive heard in the past from an old time grower about putting your outdoor seeds in on a new moon to better chances of having females but yeah i wouldnt know if theres any truth to it or not but every time ive put down seeds in the past ive done it on the new moon an always had a 80-90% female rate,but yeah just thought id throw my 2cents in


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, it has to due with the harvest. Drying time and trimming from my uncles first experience, but he grows out doors. He does yield massive amounts of buds following this type of moon cycle or Gravitational Pull method. 
He says, harvesting time should have a full moon outside because the gravitational pull, pulls the THC from the roots into the plant. Then trimming 84 hours/3&1/2 days later when the moon is opposite.
Anybody else know what were talking about?  
Or heard about this?


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 25, 2007)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Yeah, it has to due with the harvest. Drying time and trimming from my uncles first experience, but he grows out doors. He does yield massive amounts of buds following this type of moon cycle or Gravitational Pull method.
> He says, harvesting time should have a full moon outside because the gravitational pull, pulls the THC from the roots into the plant. Then trimming 84 hours/3&1/2 days later when the moon is opposite.
> Anybody else know what were talking about?
> Or heard about this?


 
I doubt that the moon's gravity has that kind of effect on plants.  The gravitational pull of the moon on a plant is about the same as a mosquito sitting on the plant.  That is, very small.  I used to know all the formulas for gravity and such, but that was over 20 years ago.  I could look them up, but I'm too lazy right now.  The point is, there is probably no affect on the plants due to lunar gravity.

Also, THC is not in the roots, so the moon can't "Pull" the THC up the stalk of the plant.  People used to think that 30-40 years ago, but that was proven to be false.

What I was told, planting with the lunar cycles has more to do with the light.  When you plant on a new moon, it will experience more dark at night when it is young.  That is suppose the make the roots grow better.  That could be wrong, but that is how it was explained to me.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

IDK about you guys, but I think the moon is a tough piece of rock.  The thing makes huge bodies of water shift in huge ways in places!  You know, tides???  Some places high tides and low tides have a difference of over 20 feet!  But, the THC is not going to get pulled from one part of a plant to another.  It's just impossible.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 25, 2007)

No, it couldn't pull it through the plant. But i do believe that it does have an affect on your plants. I'd like to see some one come in that does know for a fact the answer. I'd like to read it, kinda makes me even more curious.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 25, 2007)

I wish someone with the facts could tell us or show us, something. I was told by an Ol' Head, so the info is coming from an elder era. My uncle. He's convinced. Until someone else can prove different he's going to keep bringing that up when we have Growing discussions. Tired of him saying that. He always has bigger and better plants than mine but this is only my second year/time growing. That makes him feel like (he's right, I'm wrong) type conversations/situations. HELP!


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 28, 2007)

Anybody found out anything?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is some links...haven't had time to read them tho.
http://skepdic.com/fullmoon.html
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/07/0710_030710_moongarden.html
http://www.plantea.com/planting-moon-phases.htm
http://www.sbir.nasa.gov/SBIR/sbir98/solicitation/TOPICS/topic08.html


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 19, 2007)

SHOOOOO yall the roots is where all dat dern tch is that be why the crystalzzz be all over them roots and why you smoke the roots and throw them useless buds away!!! Keep on smokin that week ol' bud if you want MORE KILLER ROOT FOR ME!!!!!

try this linkhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_moon


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 26, 2007)

Haaaaa
Gottagrow420 burn them nasty no light, no THC roots up Bud
Peace


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 24, 2007)

Most every landscaper I talked too or know told me the moon does play a big role in growth of vegetation. It's just alot to grasp. Everything is affected by gravitational pull.


----------

